# Amplificador con formas artísticas: TDA2822+arte (Otra locura del uro)



## Uro (Feb 24, 2011)

Ante todo un saludo a todos los foristas, particularmente a quienes se han interesado por esta locura.

En alguna parte de los foros leí sobre alguien que quería dedicarse a armar amplificadores. Pues bien, yo también pero desde la parte artesanal. Me llamó la atención el Manhattan Style y por eso no pierdo la confianza. 

Tengo en mente exponer en la FERIA ARTESANAL DE PEREIRA algunos amplificadores (funcionales, claro está) y tengo algunas dudas de carácter técnico. En esta oportunidad presento esta inquietud, se trata de recrear una pista de patinaje. En la imagen está más o menos el esquema de una “patinador” con  sus  conexiones. Utilizaré el TDA2822  (8 pines) La imagen muestra el esquema de conexiones de las patillas 7 y 8.

La patilla 7 recibe la señal de audio con una resistencia de 1000K ohmios; yo la he distribuido en 8 resistencias de 1,25K (Si este valor no está normalizado, siempre queda el recurso de la tolerancia.) Las 8 resistencias están conectadas en serie como se aprecia en la imagen en color rojo. 

La patilla 8 conecta a tierra a través de un condensador de 100uF. Yo he utilizado dos condensadores de 50uF en paralelo (No se si los haya en el comercio, alguna solución habrá). En la imagen en color verde. Quizás en la imagen de esta conexión haya un error el cual pretendo corregir en la imagen 2. Si estoy equivocado, por favor aclararme cuál es mi error. 

De antemano doy mis agradecimientos.  Y si esta inquietud viola en algo las normas del foro, ruego que me pongan al corriente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Tengo en mente exponer en la FERIA ARTESANAL DE PEREIRA algunos amplificadores (funcionales, claro está) y tengo algunas dudas de carácter técnico. En esta oportunidad presento esta inquietud, se trata de recrear una pista de patinaje. En la imagen está más o menos el esquema de una “patinador” con  sus  conexiones. Utilizaré el TDA2822  (8 pines) La imagen muestra el esquema de conexiones de las patillas 7 y 8.


OK.



arteayudas dijo:


> La patilla 7 recibe la señal de audio con una resistencia de*10K*ohmios; yo la he distribuido en 8 resistencias de 1,25K (Si este valor no está normalizado, siempre queda el recurso de la tolerancia.) Las 8 resistencias están conectadas en serie como se aprecia en la imagen en color rojo.


No hay problema. El valor E12 es 1.2KΩ y como esa resistencia fija la impedancia de entrada, puede ser de mayor o menor valor...no es crítico siempre que no sea muy pequeño el valor total final.



arteayudas dijo:


> La patilla 8 conecta a tierra a través de un condensador de 100uF. Yo he utilizado dos condensadores de 50uF en paralelo (No se si los haya en el comercio, alguna solución habrá).


OK. Tampoco hay problema. El valor estándar es de 47uF, así que va ser un poquito menor, pero ese cap tampoco es crítico.

Dale nomás que vas bien ...


----------



## Uro (Feb 25, 2011)

Releyendo el Tutorial de Manhattan style proporcionado por Fogonazo, encuentro que





> también es muy recomendable mantener el trazado de circuito bastante bajo y cerca de la superficie del material PCB, que sirve como plano de tierra. Esto reduce la interferencia de posibles campos exteriores, y reduce la probabilidad de radiación y de realimentación.


Claro que esta recomendación se refiere a Radio frecuencias, pero se me ha sembrado la inquietud que para esta minucia de ampli pueda surgir alguna contrariedad puesto que el C1 quedará a una altura de 4 cms de la placa. Habrá algún inconveniente?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2011)

No vas a tener mucho problema que digamos con eso.

En RF se pone bastante áspero, pero en AF y con esos volúmenes de salida (los del 2822) no hay problemas mayores. Eso sí, no lo pongas a trabajar en zonas donde haya campos muy fuertes porque ahí sí se va a oir la interferencia (se oiría en casi cualquier circunstancia).

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 25, 2011)

Bueno, y que pasaría si utilizo el TEA2025B del boxeador o el 2002/2003. Servirían algunos capacitores de desacoplo?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2011)

Probablemente ayudarían, en caso de ser necesarios.

No te adelantes a los hechos, que si no la cosa se hace complicadísima. Sólo por las dudas dejá un poco de lugar cerca de la entrada y listo. En caso de necesitar un filtrado, tenés dónde ponerlo.

Y una cosa importante: Revisá la conexión de la entradade señal, que la estás metiendo por el extremo del arreglo de resistencias y no va ahí, sino al pin7 directamente (las resistencias van del 7 a masa). Eso hace que sea mucho menos sensible al ruido que ande por ahí (llevás el cable bien pegado a la placa) y te deja más contento.
Y ya que estás (sólo por ser excesivamente _antropo_), podés poner un solo condensador de 100uF para hacer el cuerpo y uno de 100nF o similar en paralelo para hacer la cabeza. Eso ya es una cuestión más de arte que funcional (pero así puede estar "mirando" hacia algún lado la patinadora).

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 25, 2011)

Cacho, gracias. Voy a revisar lo de la patilla 7 y mejor tu idea de la cabeza con el de 100nF. Ahora estaba terminando el diseño del resto del circuito. Esta idea no me deja casi dormir. Hasta que no la termine no voy a quedar contento.

Saludos.

--------------
Si Cacho, efectivamente hay una equivocación en el circuito, ahora que lo he constatado, las resitencias van conectadas a tierra. 

Esto me dio para pensar claro y me percato que este circuito no tiene potenciómetros y a mi modo de ver son necesarios y entonces pienso que podría diseñarse un divisor de tensión, por ejemplo con un potenciómetro de 5K y bajar el valor de las resistencias, pero es ahí donde me quedo corto (yo las bajaría a 5K), de todas formas la tensión de salida va a depender del potenciómetro y si éste aumenta su valor pues va a disminuir la tensión de salida. Qué ocurriría por ejemplo si es el potenciómetro el que se conecta a tierra? pues que la relación entre el pote y la tensión de salida sería directamente proporcional y no inversa como en el caso anterior. Pero vuelvo a perderme, porque yo no domino toda la teoría, en cambio tu si. Cómo podríamos solucionar este detalle? Me colaborarías. Si es así, te lo agradecería.

Saludos y perdóname que abuse de tu disponibilidad.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2011)

¿Por qué complicarte la vida si podés hacerlo fácil?


¿Así no te gusta el control de volumen?

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 25, 2011)

Vale, Me estaba ahogando en un vaso de agua. 

Agradecido. Estaremos en contacto.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Vale, Me estaba ahogando en un vaso de agua.


Es que hay vasos muy profundos a veces... 

Espero, entonces, las fotos y apreciaciones del ampli.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

La parte artística de ese circuito incluye alguna mini máquina de humo para simular el vapor que se desprende del hielo , o con la fumata de semiconductores propios bastará ?


----------



## Uro (Feb 25, 2011)

Mi palabra que donde me lo llegue a encontrar, le doy su merecido!  .  :enfadado:


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 25, 2011)

Un detalle mi estimado gran saurio, si ponés los TDA, vas a tener un problema de disipación de temperatura, tenenlo previsto.


----------



## Uro (Feb 25, 2011)

Bueno Gato grande, voy a ensayar con el TDA 2822, supongo que es el más liviano. Voy a trabajarlo con resistencias de 1W, no se que ocurra, pues no tengo suficientes conocimientos para anticipar esos eventos, además pretendo aislar esos componentes con alguna sustancia, tal vez silicona y así me sirve para sostener ese edificio. Con la colaboración de ustedes estoy armando esta locura. Voy a tener en cuenta la sugerencia de Dosmetros y tuya. Les estaré reportando lo que suceda. 

Gracias por tu interés. Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 25, 2011)

Para intentar colaborar un poco mas con tu causa, uses lo que uses, no recubras los componentes, ya que eso evita la disipación de calor


----------



## Uro (Feb 25, 2011)

Entendido, pero ayuda que las resistencias sean de 1W? o da igual.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 25, 2011)

Que pregunta difícil......... si y no seria mi respuesta. Si porque disipan mas potencia, y no, porque si están recubiertas por algo, no lograran disiparlo. Todo se basa en la circulación de aire, si no circula, no se (habria que hacer analisis termicos que se escapan a mi conocimiento), pero lo mas importante creo que es el integrado amplificador, si el no pude disipar calor..... es probable que se proteja (si tiene esta habilidad) o se queme luego de un periodo de funcionamiento.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2011)

El 2822 no tiene drama con eso, mi estimado gato con lavandina.
Es de baja potencia y trabaja bastante fresco (ya lo he usado) con alimentaciones y cargas "normales". Si le metemos rosca... calienta 

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 25, 2011)

Es que vi TDA2003..... pero luego se quedó con el otro. Sorry Sir Cachus....
La vejez no viene sola 

Ahora, eso de le "metemos" guta, guta mucho!


----------



## Uro (Feb 25, 2011)

Bueno, el integrado queda sólo en una esquina de la placa y si empieza a recalentarse, por ahí tengo un disipadorcito pequeño como de 2 x 3 cms (o me consigo otro más grande), creo que se lo puedo acomodar encima con alguna sustancia que se emplee para ello, porque él va a quedar libre de cualquer estorbo.



			
				Gato grande dijo:
			
		

> Es que vi TDA2003..... pero luego se quedó con el otro.


. 

No es que también tengo el 2003, el 2002, y otra referencia que no recuerdo en este momento,  para utiizar en otros (pienso armar 5, ya aclaré que voy a participar en una Muestra Artesanal). Lógico que para esos tendré que buscar otro diseño distinto que no tenga el inconveniente del recalentamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Uro (Feb 25, 2011)

Fuego, Fuego, Fuegoooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Uro (Feb 27, 2011)

Saludos. Lo prometido es deuda. Acá están las imágenes del Amplificador con formas artísticas (Pista de patinaje). El proyecto está listo para el ensayo. A última hora observé que faltó colocarle la resistencia limitadora del Led, pero esto no es ningún inconveniente, puesto que sólo es hacer un puente con la resistencia (470 ohmios) entre las dos islas de la esquina donde está ubicado el led. 

Las figuras centrales son dos aproximaciones a la técnica de  armado. Decidí que la mejor forma es utilizando cinta adhesiva resistente al calor, la cual se consigue en el comercio. 

Los capacitares a la salida de la señal tratan de representar dos espectadores. El led trata de representar una luminaria. El integrado sería, por ejemplo una butaca o algo por el estilo. 

Anexo imágenes del diseño y esquemas de conexiones para su revisión, si son tan amables. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PD (para Dosmetros) No me atreví a ensayarlo hasta tanto no compre un extintor. Perdón, es una broma.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2011)

Se ve bien.
Lo único que me presenta dudas (en ambos patinadores) es cómo está conectada la pata "de los capacitores".
De lo que se ve ahí va a masa y ambos condensadores también. Si es así, estamos en problemas. Si va al "+" del electrolítico (y sólo ahí), estamos bien.

A esperar para saber cómo suena, pero por lo pronto se ve lindo .

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 27, 2011)

Cacho, en las imágenes 11 y 12 está el esquema. Del integrado patillas 5 y 8 (respectivamente) sale hacia el positivo del electrolítico. Del negativo del electrolítico a tierra. El cerámico está en paralelo con el electrolìtico. Quizás se confunda un poco el esquema. La linea azul no conecta a tierra; es la linea negra. Debí tirar la línea azul  por otro lado para evitar confusiones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2011)

Muy artesanal che !


----------



## Uro (Feb 27, 2011)

Hay una ventaja, Dosmé, los capacitores quedan prácticamente sin contacto con las resistencias. Qué opinas de la cinta adhesiva resistente al calor. Impedirá la disipasión? Si la puedo utilizar soluciono muchos problemas de armado.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2011)

Pero urólogo, perdón, Uro Loco, si ponés un zócalo para chips de 8 patas pegado con plástico (ese de las barritas, común y corriente), separado lo suficiente de la placa y recién sobre él montás el TDA ya tenés solucionado el tema y como va a estar separado "lo caliente" del plástico, no habrá problemas.

O podés usar un zócalo para integrados de más patas (digamos que 16) y dos tornilitos, uno por lado, para fijarlo a la placa. Y si algo sale mal y vuela con ganas, cambiarlo es un quitipón nomás.

Ahora que sé que la línea azul no se conecta a masa, entonces a probar nomás.


----------



## Uro (Feb 27, 2011)

Cacho, realmente no veo el problema en el integrado. Lo veo en las figuras donde las resistencias tocan los capacitores. La parte superior del capacitor está descubierta, además sostenerlos en el aire implica adosarlos a las resistencias, es ahí donde necesito la cinta adhesiva para evitar contactos accidentales, o que el diseño me exija pegar el capacitor a la unión de dos resistencias. 

En este ensayo tuve ese inconveniente. Utilicé cinta adhesiva corriente. Si hay calentamiento, puede haber contactos no convenientes puesto que esa cinta se despega con el calor.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh...
Como no veía la cinta muy evidente por ahí, supuse que era para fijar el integrado al PCB (no entendí a la primera lo que decías). De todas formas, en los patinadores no vas a tener prácticamente ningún calentamiento (y menos con el tamaño de resistencias que usaste para que dieran las proporciones bien), así que no es preocupante por ese lado. Inclusive una gota de plástico puede ir bien para eso que necesitás.

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 27, 2011)

OK, Cacho. Estoy soldando en este momento el potenciómetro y los parlanticos. Haré la pruebaa. Cruza los dedos. No tengo cámara disponible por ahora, pero trataré de grabar sonido con un programilla de prueba que tengo por ahi, claro es sólo un minuto. Creo que con eso bastará. Luego nos comunicamos.

Gracias. Hasta pronto.
---------------------  20:21 hora colombiana
BIEN, BIEN!
Prueba satisfactoria. Un leve calentamiento en el intagrado. Sonido Algo chillón, pero lo atribuyo a que los parlanticos están fuera de la caja de resonancia. Llevo 10 minutos de prueba y todo bien. (Parlanticos de 8Ω-0,5W). La fuente de sonido que utilizo es el PC
--------------------- 21:55 hora colombiana
Hasta el momento todo bien. Nada de calentamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2011)

Bien che !


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2011)

Urológicas felicitaciones, señor urólogo.

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Feb 28, 2011)

Gracias San Cacho, salgo para el otro. Espere las fotos.
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

Una duda: veo mal o esos patinadores están sin ropa?
Además no se sabe si son nena o nene, no vaya a ser que alguien lo tome como un artículo pornográfico!


----------



## Uro (Feb 28, 2011)

Respuesta para el felino grande de mente retorcida:  .  Son Cyborgman en cyborgwomen. (They have no sex)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok, entonces me voy a bajar las fotos, imagino que son nenas y me "hago el bocho" jajajajaja.


----------



## Uro (Feb 28, 2011)

Aprecio un mejor sonido utilizando parlanticos de 1/4W, pero parce que se calienta un poco más el integrado. También aprecio mucho mejor sonido con parlanticos de 4Ω-1W pero hay mayor calentamiento. 

Todavía me quedan otros 2  ensayos por hacer, 4Ω-2W y 8Ω-2W, pero tengo dudas porque no quiero quemar el integrado. Alguien puede arriesgar una opinión? (Aunque Cacho dice que "si lo quemas aprendes..." y yo he aprendido a economizar la plata y 3.000 pesitos que vale, más el transporte otros 3.000, me sale en 6.000. ¡No aguanta!)   

Me anticipo a dar los agradecimientos. Saludos.


----------



## maton00 (Feb 28, 2011)

No seais marrano que se te cairá la mano
jejeje saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

Podrías traducirlo a U$ gran saurio?
Acá cuesta unos 0.6U$ (unos $2.40 argentinos -como referencia, un paquete de puchos cuesta $6.50).

Con respecto a lo que dice Sir Cacho de Camelo(t), estoy totalmente en desacuerdo, ya que yo he quemado y no solo eso he hecho explotar cosas, y aún no aprendí na de na


----------



## Uro (Feb 28, 2011)

Al cambio 1.800 aproximadamente, 3.3 dólares (el integrado, 1.6 dólares)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

Uhmmmmmm sé que esto es totalmente fuera de tema, pero me llama la atención.
Quizás abría que ponderar el precio con un sueldo, ya que si no, aparenta un disparate lo que cuesta. Hay otras casas que vendan componentes? Cotejaste precios?
Un ejemplo: el sueldo mínimo de un maestro acá es de unos U$500 ($2000 argentinos y 1 dólar cuesta 4 pesos -Febrero 2011-). O sea, se podría comprar 833 LM386...... y antes de seguir, estás usando ese integrado no?
Igual creo que sería una buena idea hacer un tema referido no a precios, si no a precios ponderados por salarios reales.


----------



## Uro (Feb 28, 2011)

Bien. Salario mínimo $US 333.  Integrados que he utilizado el TEA2025 ($US 1,8) El TDA2022/23 ($US 2,00)
y el TDA2822 ($US 1,6). Una resistencia $US 0,05) un capacitor electrolítico ($US 0,30) Un capacitor cerámico ($US 0,20) Un trafo 110V/12V ($US 8,35).

He comprado donde me sale más económico. Qué opinas?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

Opino que como dije, sería bueno saber comparativas entre todos los que participamos, ya que como veo, a veces pensamos que estamos en el peor lugar o en el mejor, y no lo es


----------



## Uro (Feb 28, 2011)

Qué bueno vivir en Argentina! Acá trabajamos sólo para comer. Imagínate que un arrendamiento en cualquier pocilga cuesta 166 dólares, el 50% del mínimo y 85 dólares por servicios públicos. Qué me queda para pagar otras necesidades?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm me parece que interpretaste mal lo que dije (quizás no).
No dije nada contra vos, solo me llamó la atención (porque tenía en mente el LM386 el precio).
El TEA, en un proveedor de acá que lo tiene publicado, está al mismo precio que alla: U$1.8.
El salario que dije, no es el mínimo, es el mínimo de los maestros, hay mucho más magros.
De ahí mi propuesta, de tratar de ponderar entre distintas economías (que esto no engloba por supuesto las condiciones sociales).


----------



## Uro (Feb 28, 2011)

No interpreto nada mal, gato grande, ni te repocho nada. Son sólo comentarios en redondo. 
Crees que es mejor con el LM386? Me refiero a que mi proyecto incluye un mínimo de 5 amplis al estilo del 2822. Primero como Muestra Artesanal en las fiestas aniversarias de Pereira, sería grandioso participar con algo fuera de lo común. Segundo porque pienso dedicarme a esta actividad como propuesta rentable. Mi socia capitalista ya me dio el visto bueno. No soy malo para las artesanías y ahora con los escasos conocimientos que tengo en electrónica puedo hacer una buena fusión. 

En cuanto a lo del sondeo de precios, estoy de acuerdo. 

Saludos.

-------------

Y esta información es par Cacho también.  Voy a quedarme con los parlanticos de 4Ω-1W. El calentamiento del integrado no es mucho, diría que lo normal. El sonido es mucho mejor. que con los de 8Ω-0.5W. Repasando los datasheets encuentro que este integrado puede trabajarse con 4Ω de resistencia de carga, así que no veo problema. Si tienes alguna observación, me gustaría leerla.  Y gracias por todo Cacho.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Con respecto a lo que dice Sir Cacho de Camelo(t), estoy totalmente en desacuerdo, ya que yo he quemado y no solo eso he hecho explotar cosas, y aún no aprendí na de na


¿Cómo que no?
Aprendiste a reventart cosas con una eficiencia increíble ¿o no?.

@ El Proctólogo (vas por todas las ramas de la medicina ahora).
Por lo de los precios, cuando te decía del 2822 yo tenía en mente que es uno de los integrados más baratos que hay para usar como amplificador, no pensé que fuera caro en tu país.

Trabajalo con 4Ω nomás, que va sin problemas. 
Por la temperatura, si podés poner el dedo encima del integrado y se tolera (o sea, no sentís la urgente necesidad de sacarlo porque quema), vamos bien. En caso de que quisieras refrigerarlo podés usar el método del zócalo para más patas y una planchuelita de aluminio/cobre por encima. Te refrigera el TFA y lo oculta de la vista. Inclusive puede hacer de asiento para el "público" 

Saludos y de nada por lo que corresponda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2011)

Podés ponerle un ventiladorcito de fuente de PC que le "vuele" una bufanda al patinador


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 1, 2011)

Me alegra que no haya malos entendidos "amigacho" 
El tda tiene la ventaja de poder trabajar en puente (bridge) cosa que el lm no tiene. Así que para esto me quedaría con el tda.
Con respecto a precios no sé como es la legislación en tu país, pero acá pequeñas compras no pagan aranceles. Si es como acá y lo tenés pensado como actividad rentable, el ahorro en costos es indispensable.
Por eso te recomiendo que mires algo como esto:
http://cgi.ebay.com/50-PCS-TDA2822M...685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1951cd65
50 TDA2822 U$12.98 con flete incluido hasta Argentina (supongo que para tu país será lo mismo).


----------



## Uro (Mar 1, 2011)

Buen día, señores. Se me ha presentado un inconveniente cuya causa no logro entender: uno de los canales tiene un volúmen algo bajo, comparado con el otro canal. Se deberá a alguna soldadura? Algún componente con fugas? (Todos los componenetes son nuevos, a excepción de los capacitores y las resistencias a la salida de audio que son reciclados) El control de balace está bien en la fuente de sonido.  

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2011)

Desconfiá de los capacitores-condensadores reciclados


----------



## Uro (Mar 3, 2011)

Dosmé, tenías razón. Cambié los capacitores y solucionado el impase. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Uro (Mar 5, 2011)

Saludos. Estoy en medio de otro proyecto de Amplificador con formas artísticas y se me ha presentado una inquietud que no he logrado resolver. 

Se trata de lo siguiente: Necesito utilizar varias resistencias (recicladas y sin importar el valor) para hacer un relleno en una figura que estoy recreando. Para ello he conectado una pata de la resistencia al circuito real del amplificador, pero la otra pata la he dejado en el aire. Entiendo que no habrá caida de potencial sobre ella, ni circulará corriente por ella, por lo tanto no afectará el desempeño.

Sin embargo, Hay demasiada interferencia a la salida de audio lo que me parece raro pues el circuito ha sido ensayado con buenos resultados. La pregunta es: *¿Pueden estas resistencias adicionales (de adorno) causar la interferencia?  *

Anexo un esquema para mayor claridad.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> *¿Pueden estas resistencias adicionales (de adorno) causar la interferencia?*


Y...
Actúan como antenas, así que pueden ser contraproducentes. ¿No tenés forma de conectarlas directamente a masa?
Con eso te ahorrás el problema y el rompedero de cabeza 


Saludos


----------



## Uro (Mar 5, 2011)

Cacho, gracias. Quería ahorrar costos y tener que recalcular. Habría que cambiar todas las resistencias por otras de menor valor. Voy a pensar en alguna otra solución. Nos leemos.
--------------
Si son 9 las resistencias en esa situación, voy a colocar en la serie 9 resistencias de 1Ω. NO creo que afecte.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

Si las resistencias al aire las están,
es seguro que ruido habrá,
mas si el la línea de masa las colocás,
seguro que menos ruido tendrás!

Esta pequeña rima,
te cuenta la verdad,
cuantas más cosas tendrá,
más ruido habrá.

(Tomado de las bulas gatunas del gran gato (*non meterum componetus al pedus*).


----------



## Uro (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola Tigre negro, muy buena la rima.  Creí que sólo maullabas!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

> Creí que sólo maullabas!


Nono, soy poligóta <=  también rebuzno, ladro, pio, y muchas otras lenguas  (es para despistar a los enemigos)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2011)

En el esquema sólo hay 8 resistencias, pero si ponés 9 de 1r entre + y masa tenés bien una corriente enorme, bien una pérdida muy grande de señal. No me parece algo muy bueno.

¿Qué urolocura es esta que estás pensando ahora?


----------



## Uro (Mar 5, 2011)

Pienso que el circuito me pide una resistenia de 10K. Las 8 que tengo en serie me dan 12000 que es tolerable. Si a esa serie le agrego 9 ohmios más el total sería de 12009 ohmios que no es mucha diferencia con lo que ya trabajé el otro ampli.



			
				Tigre negro dijo:
			
		

> Nono, soy poligóta <= también rebuzno, ladro, pio, y muchas otras lenguas (es para despistar a los enemigos)


. 

Amárrate una escobita en la cola y así podés ir borrando las huellas mientras rebuznás o cacariás.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

El cacarequeo, juro que aún no lo pude aprender, hasta ahora, siempre mis profesores han resultado muy ricos (antes de terminar la clase)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> La pregunta es: *¿Pueden estas resistencias adicionales (de adorno) causar la interferencia?  *


Y la respuesta es: *depende donde estén colocadas* 
Subí un esquema completo y marcá en él el lugar donde están las resistencias "adicionales".


----------



## Uro (Mar 5, 2011)

Gracias Ezavalla y lógicamente Cacho, también.
La primera imágen es el problema. Las resistencias en serie suman 12K.

La segunda imágen es la solución que planteo. Pienso agregar a esa serie 9 Resistencia de 1 ohmio, es decir la resistencia total sería de 12,009K


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, son las que fijan la impedancia de entrada del 2822.
Poné la más cercana al pin de entrada de un valor grande (10k, por ejemplo) y las otras de 1r (o cosa así). Con eso no deberías tener ningún problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Uro (Mar 5, 2011)

Listo! Cacho, Ezavalla, solucionado el problema. Cero interferencia, hay por ahí un ruidito pero lo atribuyo al enredo de cables que tengo aquí y a que estoy ensayando con parlanticos de 8Ω-1/4W; cuando subo el volúmen los parlanticos chirrean un poco, pero con los de 4Ω-1W suena perfecto. 

Agregué 6 resistencias de 1Ω al final de las ocho que ya tenía, justo en conexión a tierra. Ah! y les anticipo que es una palmera la del problemita, además recreé una fogata, dos músicos y un personaje bailando cumbia y el intgrado es un cangrejito saliendo de su cueva. Jajajaj Qué locura! . 

Gracias por todo mis electronilocos!

PD/ Mañana les subo las fotos.


----------



## Uro (Mar 7, 2011)

Un saludo para todos los visitantes de este post.

Este es mi tercer amplificador con formas artísticas que logro armar y no voy a decir que sea cosa de importancia. Sin embargo, para mi que me encuentro en el peldaño más bajo de la escalera significa un avance grandísimo en tan corto tiempo, primero porque he aprendido a batallar con circuitos en serie y en paralelo, a diferenciar un diodo de una resistencia, a sacarle provecho a un integrado y sobre todo a no seguir los caprichos de un circuito sino hacer que él siga los míos.  Y en segundo lugar, porque he visto la posibilidad de sacar todos esos componentes de su tradicional escondite y presentarlos en forma agradable ante los ojos incrédulos de quienes siempre han visto la electrónica como  algo complicado.    

Desde el ampli “boxeador”, “los patinadores” y ahora “los rumberos” he seguido un proceso que me ha llevado a mejorar el diseño y las formas con la mirada puesta en un amplificador de gran señal con figuras artísticas en movimiento. Sé que puede resultar descabellada la idea, pero en los ensayos que he efectuado he logrado el apagado/encendido por aplauso y control remoto, cosa que hace dos meses ni soñaba. 

A la par con el proceso de soldadura, rediseño de circuitos y formas artísticas, he avanzado también en mi investigación sobre cajas sonoras facetadas y aunque no esté realizandolo técnicamente, sé que podré tener en unos pocos meses un derrotero de formas, tamaños y medidas que puedan servir como guía para quienes estén interesados en el tema.

Gracias a la solícita colaboración  de Ezavalla y Cacho quienes me han seguido la corriente en mis locuras, mi entusiasmo va en aumento y creo poder servir de estímulo a quienes se inician en esta emocionante aventura de la Electrónica. 

He aquí, pues, mi último trabajo.


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 7, 2011)

Se ve genial mis felicitaciones y sigue haciendo arte electronico como ese


----------



## Uro (Mar 7, 2011)

En esas ando, Sergiod, aún me queda trabajo por delante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2011)

Que cosa de locos! No me había percatado de que los muñecos tienen MANOS   ...y parece que también tienen PIES   (aunque no los veo bien).

Felicitaciones arteayudas!!!! Muy buen trabajo!!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 7, 2011)

Una sugerencia (no sé como quedaría) pero que quizás se pueda implementar: un bailarín montado sobre un pequeño altavoz, con conexiones flexibles de modo tal que se mueva.


----------



## Uro (Mar 7, 2011)

Hombre, Gato negro, es buena la idea al saber que la vibración del parlantico hará gran parte del trabajo. Sin embargo me entra una duda, no habrá interferencia? El muñequito podría suspenderse en una L invertida. Bueno es lo primero que pienso. Ya veremos. Ayúdeme a pensar y nos leemos. 

Gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 7, 2011)

> parlantico


 Esa expresión me hace acordar a mis amigos españoles, sobre todo de Galiza 


> Ayúdeme a pensar y nos leemos.


Sabés lo que estás pidiendo?????? No leíste mi firma 
Igual, lo primero que se me ocurre, es montarlo sobre un resorte, o sea, parlantico, resorte, bailarín.
El bailarín queda "flexible" y se va a mover (vaya uno a saber como) al "ritmo" de la música.

PD: me lo estoy imaginando, y me kk de risa jajajaja.


----------



## nightwolf62 (Mar 7, 2011)

felicitaciones arteayudas y mas que nada  por la paciencia y originalidad A mi me robaron la paciencia cuando era  chico je


----------



## Uro (Mar 7, 2011)

Saludo, Lobo nocturno. Bueno verlo por acá. Gracias y más que paciencia, ganas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2011)

Es muy bueno el resultado final Arte ! 

Te había sugerido poner un ventiladorcito de PC a un costado y una bufanda hecha con unas hebras de hilo se moverían con el viento al esquiar


----------



## Uro (Mar 8, 2011)

Dosmé, tu sugerencia la tengo para trabajar uno con el 2002, así mato dos pájaros de un solo tiro.


----------



## Uro (Mar 8, 2011)

----------
Dosmé, ahora si necesito la colaboración que me ofreciste. Te subo el esquema del circuito que voy a utilizar para el TDA2002. Las dudas:
1- Cómo hago el puente entre los dos circuitos.
2- Me sirve el parlante que propongo o debo cambiarlo por uno de más vatios. 
3- Como necesito muchos componentes, no hay problema en utilizar capacitores en paralelo, verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2011)

Podés hacerlo tan sencillo como éste:

Ver el archivo adjunto 41249


O tan elaborado como éste otro :

Ver el archivo adjunto 41177

Dependiendo de cual te conviene más para tu arte 

Saludos !


----------



## Uro (Mar 8, 2011)

Dosmetros, me interesa el elaborado. Pero..... Veo una sola entrada de señal por la patilla 1 ó también por la patilla 3?
Se supone que debo colocar dos parlantes de 8Ω en paralelo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2011)

Si , fijate que donde dice *INPUT* hay dos conecciones , la de señal a la *pata 1* y la de masa a la *pata 3*.

En esos integrados PENTAWATT , la pata 3 y la aleta están internamente conectados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Así que lo que en el dibujito dice *pata 3* o *TAB* , es lo mismo .

El parlante de 4 ohms te dará la máxima potencia , pero también podés usar uno de 8 ohms.

 Seguramente distorcione menos con el de 8 al no exigirlo tanto 

Saludos !


----------



## Uro (Mar 9, 2011)

Gracias, amigo. Nos leemos.


----------



## Uro (Mar 10, 2011)

Continúan mis inquietudes, Dosmé. Voy a recrear un paisaje que requiere muchas resistencias. Como las que contiene el circuito que escogí tiene pocas y son de muy bajo valor, sólo me queda la de 1MΩ en serie con el potenciómetro. Tengo pensado recrear una pista de Hockey que implicaría 12 figuras de 9 resistencias cada una, o sea 108 resistencias de aproximadamente 10KΩ (1W) cada una en una serie. Un número bastante grande de componentes. 

La pregunta es, entonces, habrá problemas en la señal? interferencias? recalentamiento? Anticiparías algún resultado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

Podrías hacerlo stereo con lo que duplicás todo. 

Esas de 2,2 ohms (en serie con 0,1 uF) son las que menos problemas te traerían , podrías poner 22 en serie de 0,1 ohm , e incluso conectar otra red al segundo TDA ya ahí tenés 66 resistencias.

La de 1 MΩ podés hacer lo que querés pero supongo que habrá que ponerle algún pequeño capacitor de extremo a extremo de toda la serie de resistencias (osea entre positivo y el potenciómetro) para minimizar interferencias 

Saludos !


----------



## Uro (Mar 17, 2011)

Deseo compartir con ustedes el sonido del ampli Rumberos y un videito que preparé para la promoción.


----------



## ferfor21 (Mar 17, 2011)

URO, Impresionante!...
Me da mucha envidia (de la buena) la facilidad que tenés para “acomodar” los componentes para que, además de cumplir su función en el circuito, formen figuras; yo sin embargo armo verdaderos “amasijos” de estaño y componentes.. jajajajajaja


----------



## Uro (Mar 17, 2011)

Ferfor, gracias por tu comentario porque me da ánimo, algunas veces cree uno que está "haciendo el oso".


----------

